

Airbnb Guerilla Usability Test - raghavharan
https://medium.com/@RaghavHaran/airbnb-guerilla-usability-testing-548b4676d06c

======
raghavharan
I ran a guerilla usability test on Airbnb's web rental booking process,
uncovered some pain points, and provided design suggestions.

